# The Colorado Piranha Scam!



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Ok so i live in colorado and would like to get Legal in owning a piranha so the state Guidlines are that i need a license here is what it says.....

"COLORADO
DNR regulations, Article VII, #012, subsection C, possession
Permits required as aquarium pets
Piranha: Including members of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus"

So i looked on every state website and couldnt find any info on where to apply . I called the DNR (who wrote the law) and the only thing that they said was "you will have to contact Game and Fish" so i called 6 different departments and they didnt know how to apply and told me to contact DNR............. haha this is one hell of a scam if i ever heard of one. So by law the public has to have access to be able to apply and that access is not out there. Funny stuff.... Well Colorado I tried to be legal and follow your guidelines and I guess you Fail....

so Frustrating


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hastatus would be the guy with the best answer to this question.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Hastatus would be the guy with the best answer to this question.


I would simply look for the permit or license on file (required by their law). Or simply submit a formal letter with the species of piranha you intend to keep using the law as the foundation (cite it).

two things will happen. You will get a letter denying it or approving it or they will send you the appropriate required state form. Who to send it to? DNR and Fish and Game.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Hastatus would be the guy with the best answer to this question.


I would simply look for the permit or license on file (required by their law). Or simply submit a formal letter with the species of piranha you intend to keep using the law as the foundation (cite it).

two things will happen. You will get a letter denying it or approving it or they will send you the appropriate required state form. Who to send it to? DNR and Fish and Game.
[/quote]

thank you for your help Ill send them both letters and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good luck... keep us posted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Be sure you carefully read the law. From what I understanding from a quick review you may not be able to get the license or permit. If you have not seen this page their is a. Pdf that clearly prohibits piranha. http://wildlife.state.co.us/RulesRegs/SpecialLicenses/FAQs/


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Motoracer, I live in Colorado also and have already tried this. You are basically wasting your time as you have already found out with what you have done. From what I come to find out is that if you live in the city/county of Denver you can't legally own piranhas. That is a pretty small area in colorado though so you may just be ok. I asked every Local fish store that carry piranha and they said that they are legal to sell them as long as they aren't in Denver. Even with that said, there are several shops in Denver that still sell piranhas. So, basically this law is not enforced in any way and if for some reason you had an issue well just state that you bought if from your local pet store and who was to know any better. I mean the average shopper doesn't check legalities on fish so how can one hold the buyer responsible if LFS are carrying these fish?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PDOGGY said:


> Motoracer, I live in Colorado also and have already tried this. You are basically wasting your time as you have already found out with what you have done. From what I come to find out is that if you live in the city/county of Denver you can't legally own piranhas. That is a pretty small area in colorado though so you may just be ok. I asked every Local fish store that carry piranha and they said that they are legal to sell them as long as they aren't in Denver. Even with that said, there are several shops in Denver that still sell piranhas. So, basically this law is not enforced in any way and if for some reason you had an issue well just state that you bought if from your local pet store and who was to know any better. I mean the average shopper doesn't check legalities on fish so how can one hold the buyer responsible if LFS are carrying these fish?


Sometimes descretion is the better part of valor...in other words don't stir the bees nest if you have piranha in a questionable State.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

NM


----------

